# Gotta Pic?



## Twp.Tom

I really Love all of the pictures posted here!, People,places, things. Do You remember being a kid, and wanting to see the Sunday 'Funnies'(comics), or leafing through a book, just to look at the picture's (still do that*)? Please share what Your eyes have seen, whatever it may be?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Local Farm*


----------



## handymama

extremely thick fog


----------



## cindilu

Are you serious, you are going to tease by posting pictures of a barn and farm house? Do you have any idea how much I love those kinda pictures. Nah, carry on, it is all good.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Mount Lassen:










Some Holsteins grazing near Dunedin, NZ:










The garden at Rika's Landing in Alaska:










Half Dome in Yosemite:


----------



## cindilu

What is Rika's landing in Alaska? Someones personal space or a tourist area type of thing?


----------



## Malamute

cindilu said:


> What is Rika's landing in Alaska? Someones personal space or a tourist area type of thing?


Made me curious. The garden may in fact be someones personal garden, but the place is an old Roadhouse, still going as a business apparently.

https://www.google.com/#q=rikas+landing

Roadhouses in Alaska back from the late 1800's/early 1900's were a place to stop when travelling, to eat, stay the night, resupply to some degree. The term "road" may be a bit misleading, as the roads were trails, used by some horses, or people on foot, and by dog teams in the winter. I don't believe many were passable by wheeled vehicles so much, or early cars. In winter, the rivers were used as roads after they froze over. Roadhouses were often beside rivers, and land trails. They were spaced in intervals that allowed a days average travel. The specifics escape me, but I'm thinking about 20-40 miles usually.

Back on topic,...

From my yard,










also from my yard










Some old cabins on another mountain










mountain goat up in the high country










springtime


----------



## cindilu

Malamute, I need to come and visit you and have vacation there. I can pitch my own tent, teehee. That is some beautiful country. 

Yeah, I had to google the place as well, it is beautiful in Alaska, I have always wanted to live there for some reason.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

You gotta' nice yard Malamute, and thanks for filling in the blanks on the garden. The picture didn't do that garden justice, and it is right beside a river and the Alaska pipeline.


----------



## Malamute

Rikas sounds like a very cool place. 

I've visited Alaska several times, and used to want to live there in the worst way. At this point in life, I'm glad I ended up where I am. I don't think I'd be as happy in the winter as long and cold as they are in most of Alaska.

I like the 40's-50's days we get here off and on, and all the sunshine. I was working outside a few days last jan-feb in a t-shirt. It gets COLD, but doesn't usually stay for really long periods.


----------



## Guest

I never go anywhere, but took this picture off the back porch one morning a couple years ago.


----------



## cindilu

Zong, it is beautiful off your porch, good views you have going on.


----------



## Raeven

I carry a camera everywhere and I&#8217;ve shared quite a few photos, but I always like to make you smile, Tom. So here are a few of my favorites, from either travel or around home.

Took these on the one and only cruise I&#8217;ve ever done (not really a cruise person, but you can&#8217;t see the glaciers readily any other way) up the Inside Passage. I never get tired of the stunning blue color of sea ice and glaciers!






















Snapped this one while taking a tour on the White Pass & Yukon Railroad train out of Skagway.












For a total change of scenery, we go south to Sint Maarten, or St. Martin, depending on your preference. This one was taken from my aunt&#8217;s place above the area where the cruise ships come in. They have rainbows there, too! And way more good rum than Oregon has. Our beer is better, though.












These two I took of the Marigot Market on the French side of the island. There is a marvelous spice shop there I still miss&#8230;






















But my heart is always most at home in Oregon. Some friends of mine live on a property where the previous owners played with hybridizing rhododendrons. I could share dozens of photos I&#8217;ve taken from around their place, but here&#8217;s an idea of how the whole property looks:












And one of their geese hanging out in a meadow. I don't know why I like it so well. Just so... peaceful looking, I guess.











Here&#8217;s one I took last year while it was hailing here at home. Seems appropriate, given the weather we're currently enjoying!












And last a rose blooming in front of my forest. I just love the juxtaposition of tame things with the wild. Kind of like life, maybe.












I find undiscovered treasures of beauty everywhere. I just have to look!!


----------



## cindilu

Raeven, how close are you to the shop from Junction City that has all the windows? I am thinking I might be buying my windows from there and if you are close by I could swing in and take in all those pictures you just posted. It is beautiful your way as well.


----------



## Raeven

cindilu, JC is about 18 miles away. Keep me posted when you're headed this way and maybe we will get a chance to meet at last.


----------



## Malamute

cindilu said:


> Malamute, I need to come and visit you and have vacation there. I can pitch my own tent, teehee. That is some beautiful country.
> 
> Yeah, I had to google the place as well, it is beautiful in Alaska, I have always wanted to live there for some reason.


You can come visit. It can get a bit breezy* at times if you're tenting.


*breezy being a culturally diverse word, having multiple meanings depending on where one is. Our breezy turns out to be many peoples O! M! G! :shocked:


----------



## viggie

Me, as a little pudgelet.










First pair of homemade socks










This is a few years old now, but my favorite shot of a first snow


----------



## cindilu

I LOVE those socks Viggie, for real do you take sock making orders?


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

The most beautiful thing I've ever seen? My Grandkids!


----------



## handymama

Oh Lord, I couldn't pick what would be the most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Malamute

Raeven said:


> ... I never get tired of the stunning blue color of sea ice and glaciers!...


 Nice ice!

Like the Skagway mountains pic also.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Thank You all for sharing, I am overwhelmed by all of Your pic's-and yes I am smiling Rae** 4 wheelin in WV., and one of Daisy's Pups*


----------



## po boy

Walked out in the yard to see some turkeys, turned around and saw this little guy. Just a few feet away.


----------



## viggie

cindilu said:


> I LOVE those socks Viggie, for real do you take sock making orders?



I don't, sorry. Carpal tunnel really slowed me down on the crochet


----------



## reneedarley

Raeven's rainbow reminded me of this photo


----------



## nehimama

Remember these days???? Back in the good ol' green days!


----------



## newfieannie

this is the best I can do tonight but it is what my eyes are seeing right now. I loaded my son up today with all the baked goods so I have to start in again for next week. orange loaves so far. I'm afraid to look outside .I might see snow. it was hovering on +1C last time I looked. ~Georgia


----------



## sustainabilly

Early spring sunset, seen from the front yard.









Peach upside down cake. Dessert last night.








A long winter's sleep.


----------



## moonwolf

Trustworthy dog Luna looking out to the west from the barn:








The group of chukar partridge when they were about a month old in August:








Nice cleaned 7 lb. roaster raised on stead and put to the 
Semi auto plucker....young surplus black Australop breed. Good eatin' !


----------



## newfieannie

a pic. I took from my bedroom window a couple years ago when I was living in the condo. it's not the clearest but you can make out the ship on the way out and what they call sea smoke around here. that was the coldest week I can remember since I moved to nova scotia. ~Georgia


----------



## Twp.Tom

Morning snow 11/17/14, I am going out to play today!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Nice early AM picture Tom. You guys are getting all the luck with the snow. We got a ton of rain last night, but it's about over now. The cold is on the way they say.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Friends Clambake this weekend*


----------



## nehimama

My Nov 9th babies. Twins! F3 Mini Mancha doelings!


----------



## Malamute

Local ranch moving cows


----------



## reneedarley

Twp.Tom said:


> Friends Clambake this weekend*


Blast young man -you forgot to invite me


----------



## rkintn

S'Billy,
Can ya share the recipe for that beautiful cake over on the kitchen thread? Pretty please?


----------



## rkintn

This was my drive to work yesterday. I'm over the cold and snow.


----------



## moonwolf

nehimama, those baby goats! Gotta be natures cutest babies ever.


----------



## moonwolf

I've mentioned before my semi auto chicken plucker.
One of the most useful gadgets on my stead. Here is the
processing equipment and a recent closeup of the rubber
fingers that get the job done fast:


----------



## littlebitfarm

Morning on the farm.


----------



## littlebitfarm

Best dog ever!


----------



## littlebitfarm

Babies!!! Barn Swallow, Scottie pups, and Katahdin quads.


----------



## Twp.Tom

My Swede/Runner crosses, they were very hardy egg layers!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Brown African's, and Chinese whites. They were very good watch geese!, Mallards used to stop and visit quite often too*


----------



## Twp.Tom

I used to raise White Silkies, for the Asian Market*, The hens were very broody-I used them to hatch other chickens, and ducks*, very tasty!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Would You like a smooch?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Baby Duckies****


----------



## Twp.Tom

The Goats**** 'Smoochie, Mia, Stewart, and Scout'****


----------



## Raeven

I've been trying to capture the brilliant color of Japanese Maples when their leaves turn in the fall, the way they practically glow with rich color. I am a big fan of these trees and I have a couple of them around my house. This is as close as I could come to getting it, though I've never been able to do their fiery color true justice.


----------



## moonwolf

More Red colour.....Cranberry bush in late fall foliage:








Harvesting wild plums:


----------



## viggie

Opening day. No luck but trying again next weekend.


----------



## willow_girl




----------



## Twp.Tom

Biggest Bass I ever caught in the pond-23 1/2"! ( I had to 'stretch it' a little*)


----------



## reneedarley

Packing the van for a trip to Denmark. Mendel, my old dog thinks that he is invited. The van will be filled with wool to sell at a Christmas show. So I sleep on the front seats during the trip. The old mattresses are a present for my daughter. She cuts them up to use to as core for needle felted figures.


----------



## reneedarley

On the ferry between Sweden and Denmark. Sweden is in the background and castle is Elinore (HelsingÃ¶r) used as the setting of Shakespeare's Hamlet


----------



## tambo

Look what I found in my tree!! Do they leave the hive in the winter? I would like to get it down whole but if they are still in it, I will get it down with a shotgun in teeny tiny pieces!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

They should be gone by now, but I'd watch it a few minutes on a warm day to see if there is any activity. Be careful.


----------



## viggie

Heading out this morning.


----------



## Twp.Tom

***** 'Izzy Busy'


----------



## rkintn

homemade chicken pot pie


----------



## tambo

Yum yum RK!!


----------



## TRellis

This is a small cascade falls in the middle portion of a creek that I used to fly fish all of the time. The plunge pool at the bottom of the falls always held two or three trout. Whenever I reached the falls I would just take a break, kick back for a bit and enjoy.










TRellis


----------



## TRellis

Here are two of the many thousands of butterflies that found my butterfly bushes.

















TRellis


----------



## TRellis

And finally, my former mountain hideaway in early spring.









I really miss the mountains.....

TRellis


----------



## tambo

Back when I had time to work a garden.


----------



## tambo

I need to make more time for this.


----------



## TRellis

I do not make pretzel rolls often because they are to me the same way crack is to a crack head. Or like Lays potato chips. "You can not eat just one."









A little mustard is all that I need to top these off, sometimes with a good cheese, but they go very well with venison burgers.

TRellis


----------



## tambo

Supper time


----------



## postroad

Not single but here's a few photos from last summer .Our youngest enjoying fresh uncooked sweetcorn.










Picture of an OCD gardeners orderly corn patch. Dexters in the back separated by two thin wires.


----------



## elkhound

wow...look at that corn.....and soil......you do have OCD...lol


please share more garden and homestead doing pictures...it dont matter ya aint single..we have a few married folks down here....

i wanna see that garden...lol


----------



## postroad

elkhound said:


> wow...look at that corn.....and soil......you do have OCD...lol
> 
> 
> please share more garden and homestead doing pictures...it dont matter ya aint single..we have a few married folks down here....
> 
> i wanna see that garden...lol



Here's a link to the whole shebang. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.683047555077096.1073741830.682198201828698&type=1

If you click on the blue "Post Road Vegetables " link from that set you will get more pictures about other going ons.


----------



## elkhound

fantastic...outstanding job !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## postroad

elkhound said:


> fantastic...outstanding job !!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks.


----------



## Twp.Tom

One of the finest looking gardens I ever did see! Well Done!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

That is a fantastic looking corn patch for sure, and, as noted by Elk, I've very envious of that soil. Mine's getting there, but nothing like what you've made. Happy gardening and harvesting postroad


----------



## postroad

Ramblin Wreck said:


> That is a fantastic looking corn patch for sure, and, as noted by Elk, I've very envious of that soil. Mine's getting there, but nothing like what you've made. Happy gardening and harvesting postroad


 I did start off with a very good piece of dirt but have made significant improvements over the years. To bad the growing season isn't a bit longer. But in spite of this I managed five stages of corn last year.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yeah, you need more gardening time to feed that child. Poor thing is so thin, a good North Wind would blow the babe to Minnesota or North Dakota.  Stay warm in the Northland postroad.


----------



## postroad

He never waited till the corn made it to the cookpot. But this variety is so sweet its almost candy. We use GourmetSweet 277A and will never use another. We cook outside in a cauldron I picked up at auction. Never seen another like it before or since. Its got a concrete exterior with metal fire grates. The pot itself is a double boiler with a copper outer and enameled steel inner. Works great for making huge batches of tomato juice etc.


----------



## reneedarley

I love this season, I love all the seasons. But the grey nuances seem to hold the promises and the pleasures of the coming summer with expectations of exploding colours.


----------



## rkintn

My oldest daughter came home for the weekend and we went to Santa's Village and this is my son (11) giving his oldest sister (25) a piggy back ride


----------



## elkhound

postroad said:


> He never waited till the corn made it to the cookpot. But this variety is so sweet its almost candy. We use GourmetSweet 277A and will never use another. We cook outside in a cauldron I picked up at auction. Never seen another like it before or since. Its got a concrete exterior with metal fire grates. The pot itself is a double boiler with a copper outer and enameled steel inner. Works great for making huge batches of tomato juice etc.



that is a serious contraption i would love to own....i seen something sorta similar..only it was a rocket stove.


----------



## elkhound

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZzy3LNe9Gs[/ame]


----------



## elkhound




----------



## WhyNot

This is the thing that, Saturday night, made me late for my dinner and play date with my sister and nephew...it kept me from getting in the correct lane to find the theatre so instead I had a very long tourist initiation to all of the Fort Worth parts that probably no one has any good business in seeing lol. (though there was a lot of entertainment value in it)


----------



## Jade1096

Merry Christmas to me!!

(bottled 3 gallons of berry mead)


----------



## tambo

Those are pretty bottled up.


----------



## Jade1096

> Those are pretty bottled up.


Thanks. They are disappearing faster than I would prefer. People stopping by for the holiday and somehow they are walking out the door with them!

Good thing I've got 9 lbs of cranberry thawing. I'll be starting a new batch in the next couple of days.


----------



## WhyNot

The day this guy landed on me outside of work and wouldn't leave, wouldn't hang onto anything else just did his thing for two days and then decided to go.


----------



## bigjon

logger bragged it couldn't get stuck-


----------



## WhyNot

Hey bigjon....looks like the logger was right...it didn't get stuck.....it sunk. 

More things I've seen


----------



## reneedarley




----------



## littlejoe

bigjon said:


> logger bragged it couldn't get stuck-


 Never made a brag that I couldn't get stuck, cuz I could always find a way, where I didn't think it would happen, in my own equipment! Or someone elses! Luckily, I always made it out using red nekkidness, except once when I had bigger equipment help nearby.

Glad I'm a long ways from swamps! 




reneedarley said:


>


Now, that's a snow load!!!


----------



## reneedarley

I.ve just realised I have many more photos of snow than I have of grass - or my other passion, spinning wheels  That roof wasn't bad . So far we have had a mild winter but are getting hit this week. The worst is shovelling through 4 feet when it slides off the roof to get in and feed the sheep. 
This beauty was 3 years ago


----------



## KCChris

My sweet, sweet daughter.


----------

